# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  V2 Auto Top Up - Para uma reposição automática

## TMC IBERIA

No decorrer do ano, mas especialmente no Verão e antes de irmos de férias, somos confrontados com a evaporação de água e consequente reposição de água de osmose. 

A TMC lançou um produto para o ajudar a automatizar o seu sistema de reposição, mantendo assim o aquário mais estável ao permitir uma menor variação da salinidade. 

Apresentamos o V2 Auto Top UP.





Poderá encontrá-lo com uma ou duas bóias, para poder dar ainda mais segurança ao seu aquário. 

Mas o seu ponto mais forte é o modo de fixação: *repare como a ventosa tem um trinco de segurança, para que este não deslize e perca a sua linha de referência.* 

Vem incluida uma bomba com um fluxo de 200l/h até 200cm, com um consumo de apenas 3,5w.

Pergunte por este produto na sua loja. 

Não se esqueça de nos visitar na nossa página de Facebook - TMC Iberia

Cumprimentos, 

A equipa TMC IBERIA

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Preço Indicativo?

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Boa tarde, 

Agradeço o seu interesse. 

O preço recomendado ronda os 50 euros já com IVA para o Single, com uma bóia e 75 euros já com IVA para o double. Assim, deverá encontrá-lo aproximadamente por volta deste valor. 

Caso tenha alguma dúvida de funcionamento não hesite em perguntar. 

Com os melhores cumprimentos, 

TMC Iberia

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Tenho este produto e aconselho.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------

